# Limpiar el Sistema

## afkael

Hola, nomás quiero saber si hay manera de que la carpeta /home/usuario se limpie automáticamente.. quiero decir, siempre que instalo programas se crea una carpeta o archivo oculto que guarda la configuración de ese programa y seguramente alguna otra que una vez desinstalado el programa que las originó son inútiles. Para dar un ejemplo (que es uno crítico para mi) wine que una vez desinstalado siguen apareciendo el menú y programas que no están..

En definitiva lo que pido es eliminar un programa y cualquier rastro de él.. Hay alguna manera? al menos manual, lo que pasa es que si es manual yo necesito saber si algún otro programa que si está instalado necesite de los archivos que contenga esa carpeta. Saludos y gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Hola, nomás quiero saber si hay manera de que la carpeta /home/usuario se limpie automáticamente.. quiero decir, siempre que instalo programas se crea una carpeta o archivo oculto que guarda la configuración de ese programa y seguramente alguna otra que una vez desinstalado el programa que las originó son inútiles. Para dar un ejemplo (que es uno crítico para mi) wine que una vez desinstalado siguen apareciendo el menú y programas que no están..
> 
> En definitiva lo que pido es eliminar un programa y cualquier rastro de él.. Hay alguna manera? al menos manual, lo que pasa es que si es manual yo necesito saber si algún otro programa que si está instalado necesite de los archivos que contenga esa carpeta. Saludos y gracias

 

Yo siempre lo hago a mano, busco los residuos con el comando find. Pero casi nunca quito programas, y wine solo lo uso para DVDShink (si, aun no encuentro un buen sustituto recomiendenme uno). Sin embargo hay aplicaciones como BleachBit o FSlint que hacen ese tipo de cosas (el segundo tiene un ebuild en su web), pero soy un poco paranoico en ese sentido y creo que no es muy seguro usarlas, falta un descuido para que te borren algo más.

Yo optaría por un script de bash que busque y borre lo que quieres, no es muy difícil, busca con find y luego con rm (con la opción -i activada de preferencia) eliminas.

----------

## johpunk

hay alguna forma de eliminar las aplicaciones instaladas con wine del menu¿? llevo rato buscando la manera pero ni idea de como se hace

----------

## pcmaster

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> ... y wine solo lo uso para DVDShink (si, aun no encuentro un buen sustituto recomiendenme uno). 

 

¿Has probado DVD::RIP?

# emerge dvdrip

----------

## ekz

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> hay alguna forma de eliminar las aplicaciones instaladas con wine del menu¿? llevo rato buscando la manera pero ni idea de como se hace

 

Analiza a fondo los directorios ocultos de tu home, en especial "~/.local"

Saludos!

----------

## natxoblogg

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> hay alguna forma de eliminar las aplicaciones instaladas con wine del menu¿? llevo rato buscando la manera pero ni idea de como se hace

 

No soy usuario de gnome, pero supongo que te refieres al menu donde se encuentran las aplicaciones, un rollito el kmenu de kde, si es asi, seguro que habra algún panel de control para limpiarlo, si no es eso a lo que te referias perdona por la interrupción.

----------

## chaim

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> hay alguna forma de eliminar las aplicaciones instaladas con wine del menu¿? llevo rato buscando la manera pero ni idea de como se hace

 

a mi se me instalan en ~/.wine/drive_c/

----------

## usergen

Puedes buscar en los directorios ocultos.

Los menús de wine y los demás están en el directorio: .config/menus/applications.menu

las aplicaciones instaladas en: .config/menus/applications-merged.

Puedes editar estos ficheros, pero antes haz un backup:

```
mv .config/menus/applications.menu .config/menus/applications.menu.bak 

```

por si algo se hace mal (a mí me pasó al querer quitar algunos lanzadores de programas

que instalé con wine porque me resultaban incómodo (en gnome), perdí el menú Aplicaciones

pero lo recuperé haciendo: 

```
cp /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu /home/user/.config/menus/applications.menu

```

).

También me ha pasado que ciertos programas que wine no instala bien, al querer desinstalarlos

con: wine unistaller, no deja, así que los borro manualmente.

----------

## JotaCE

 *afkael wrote:*   

> Hola, nomás quiero saber si hay manera de que la carpeta /home/usuario se limpie automáticamente.. quiero decir, siempre que instalo programas se crea una carpeta o archivo oculto que guarda la configuración de ese programa y seguramente alguna otra que una vez desinstalado el programa que las originó son inútiles. Para dar un ejemplo (que es uno crítico para mi) wine que una vez desinstalado siguen apareciendo el menú y programas que no están..
> 
> En definitiva lo que pido es eliminar un programa y cualquier rastro de él.. Hay alguna manera? al menos manual, lo que pasa es que si es manual yo necesito saber si algún otro programa que si está instalado necesite de los archivos que contenga esa carpeta. Saludos y gracias

 

Pues yo a ese problema no le llamaria critico, si no mas bien estetico dado que si wine no esta instalado por que te sigue mostrando lo que no corresponde.

Sencillo, haz caso de los consejos de los colegas y .....

Borrando las carpetas con los archivos de configuracion.

----------

## johpunk

ya consegui la solucion para que desaparecan del menu las aplicaciones que habiainstalado con wine y que se negaba a desaparecer del menu, entrando a

 *Quote:*   

> /home/usuario/.local/share/applications/wine/programas/

 

dentro del directorio programas se encuentran las aplicaciones que aparecen en el menu con tan solo borrar cualquiera de alli ya no volveran a aparecer en el menu de gnome,   :Cool: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

>  *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   ... y wine solo lo uso para DVDShink (si, aun no encuentro un buen sustituto recomiendenme uno).  
> 
> ¿Has probado DVD::RIP?
> 
> # emerge dvdrip

 

Si lo he probado, pero no me convierte un DVD9 en un DVD5 como lo hace DVDShink, creo que en GNU no hay un programa que lo haga, lo más cercano es k9copy o dvd95 que pueden hacerlo pero solo pueden extraer un capitulo del DVD por lo que para obtener un DVD completo debes repetir el proceso varias veces.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/portage/app-cdr $ emerge -pv dvdshrink
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

En mi caso no me interesa instalarlo de momento pero como ves el programa tiene una version linux.

----------

## afkael

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Yo optaría por un script de bash que busque y borre lo que quieres, no es muy difícil, busca con find y luego con rm (con la opción -i activada de preferencia) eliminas.

 

No tengo experiencia en linux más que mi instalación de gentoo y el mantenimiento del mismo, alguien podría alumbrarme un poco de cómo debiera hacer y ser ese script?, Cómo buscas los residuos con find? los eliminas sólo porque tienen el nombre del programa que deseas purgar?

Probé fslint pero no entendí si tiene las opciones para hacer lo que pretendo, si bien está en español lo que vi listaba archivos duplicados y eliminaba carpetas vacías pero entre los resultados había cosas que no deseaba eliminar, aun tengo que probar el otro, tengo idea de practicar la creación ebuilds con ese programita, lo haré lo más pronto posible.

Saludos y Gracias

----------

